

Automating Videos with Twilio and FFmpeg - narohi
http://public.hudl.com/bits/archives/2014/06/06/automating-campaign-videos-with-twilio-and-ffmpeg/

======
RobSpectre
Wow. That is one crazy hack - never would have imagined such a use case with
Twilio.

Well done Hudl team - this is strong work.

